# Future FW love for Slaanesh (:P) and Tzeentch?



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

> -Finally, Warwick confirmed that when 40k Chaos is next done, it'll be Slaanesh and Tzeentch based, hopefully with Daemon engines and rengade Guard lists. No idea wen though.


Interesting tidbit here imo. Bout time Slaanesh and Tzeentch get some love from FW, the sooner the better:biggrin:

linky


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good thing to was starting to think even FW hated those two.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It'd be nice to see what Forge World would do with Traitor guard dedicated to Tzeentch, I think some very nice models could be made for that. Though as Azkaellon implied, this sort of thing see unlikely.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its not that people hate them, its more that people prefer Khorne, and for some reason I can't understand, nurgle... Hence, they can make more money off of those two.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

My kingdom for some rubric marines.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

can not wait to see the tzench and/or slaanesh FW stuff 'whenever' they do more CSM stuff.

but they do need to flush out the DE I want to see DE anti super heavy weapons, or a 'super heavy light skimmer'


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Good thing to was starting to think even FW hated those two.


I was going to say something about GW and FW hating women by the lack of support for that gender but I just can't be arsed writing a whole article about it...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was going to say something about GW and FW hating women by the lack of support for that gender but I just can't be arsed writing a whole article about it...


But I love articles...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Not just lack of support. Active abuse.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

hungryugolino said:


> Not just lack of support. Active abuse.


And not the good type either.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> And not the good type either.


But judge, she said "spank me"! I guess she lost consciousness after the first few punches but non the less she never told me to stop. I know I broke every bone in her body and shat all over her but my defence is still valid!!
Oh this? I made a hat out of her scalp, doesn't it make me look nice 

As for this rumour, any idea on who they will be fighting against? Grey Knights wouldn't surprise me in the least.
I'm expecting the book after the next one to be Sisters vs Necrons.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd hope GK's since most of the line needs slight redo to fit with the new state of them. That and I'd like to see Forgeworlds take on the Dreadknight.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> As for this rumour, any idea on who they will be fighting against? Grey Knights wouldn't surprise me in the least...


Inquisitorial forces would fit the bill, as would Eldars (more so then against Khorne+Nurgle) so they would be a possibility. But since IA11 is Eldars thats probably not too realistic.

Guards are always a "victim of choice" and FW seem to love those guards so they are a hot contender. Add a d10000 roll for spliced in SM chapter and youre set


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well some interesting stuff. I'm so looking forward to the Bran Redmaw mini, his artwork in the book is just, quite literally, a work of art!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> well some interesting stuff. I'm so looking forward to the Bran Redmaw mini, his artwork in the book is just, quite literally, a work of art!


watch out rev, talking about anything other then Slaanesh or Tzeench here gets Maiden Maniac all riled up and dishing out neg rep


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Inquisitorial forces would fit the bill, as would Eldars (more so then against Khorne+Nurgle) so they would be a possibility. But since IA11 is Eldars thats probably not too realistic.
> 
> Guards are always a "victim of choice" and FW seem to love those guards so they are a hot contender. Add a d10000 roll for spliced in SM chapter and youre set


Spliced in Blood Angels? Would be nice to see them with a FW special char! (The Lamenters don't count.....) Maybe even a new fabious bile model? or something for them to be after....


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Go away! I want some Chaos love! Go hug your Wardex or something.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Csm Ftw Wtf?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think Tzeentch and Slannesh get love. Look at the HH books Fulgrim, Thousand Sons, and Porspero Burns. No WE or DG yet. Then we have the Chaos Dex that Favores Slannesh units more (Fiends, Seekers, Daemonetts, and KoS are all good choices respectivly) so than any other God, and Fate Weaver is top SC. DE big realease and well receave awsomeness is a nod to Slannesh. It just seems when it comes to models WE, DG come to mind, and DoW makes it look as though Nurgle and Khorn are the only Gods.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You do realise Fate Weaver is a Lord of Change, right?

But yeah - it's been found on Dakka; although to be fair; the guy who's wrote it has said nothing new - the "conjecture" has been proven, other more reliable sources have said that there are no plans post IA12 as yet, and tripe such as "Badab War still rages" leads me to think he was scraping the bottom of the barrel to provide a scoop.

So; in short - copied info from some other posts, made some stuff up in direct opposition to prior proven sources, and other unverifiable stuff that is pure opinion.

Thanks, maiden, but no thanks.

If you fancy a bit more to chew on in the meanwhile though - the Fantasy Team aren't planning a 3 Volume Chaos Series - the next is Breton's and Tomb Kings, while the rumoured Tzeentch and Lizzies Chaos Vol 2 has been kicked into touch. If they fancy being gay, and doing only half the work, then FW can, and likely will, release the Tz and Slaanesh IA/WF books at the same/similar times.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I am thinking the DE book (IA 12 or 13 and I say this cuz of the fact they are working on DE stuff as shown at their FW Open day) may be VS slaaneshy chaos, which would both be fitting and awsome, seeing some interesting sound marine buff ups along with the race that created slaanesh, finally giving the DE some much needed IA love (necrons need it too, out of the 'generalized' armies, but they need some GW love with a new dex too, but they did get their new bug not that long ago) and im sure no one would complain really with that kind of versus setup in an IA book.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I am thinking the DE book (IA 12 or 13 and I say this cuz of the fact they are working on DE stuff as shown at their FW Open day) may be VS slaaneshy chaos, which would both be fitting and awsome, seeing some interesting sound marine buff ups along with the race that created slaanesh, finally giving the DE some much needed IA love (necrons need it too, out of the 'generalized' armies, but they need some GW love with a new dex too, but they did get their new bug not that long ago) and im sure no one would complain really with that kind of versus setup in an IA book.


Finally the dark eldar vs Slaanesh marines will be addressed. After all noise marines are one of the few beings DE don't want to get anywhere near with the whole living embodiments of Slaaneshes hunger thing. Not to mention all what torture would do is get a noise marines turned on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

IA12 is looking like a IA11 pt2, similar to Badab.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Vaz said:


> IA12 is looking like a IA11 pt2, similar to Badab.


Bah, after reading IA9 I was all up and about starting to convert and assemble a nice Tyrant's Legion, but IA10 really was a 50-Euro-Disappointment-Follow-Up. Kinda stilled my mood again, really. I hope they avoid making the same mistake again. On the other hand, it worked with the three books in the Vraks series, but please, not again a book like IA10.

Back on topic, a slaaneshy or tzeentch style renegades list would be really welcome - Lots of possibilities for sweet conversions and a renegades army list which would be up to date.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Sworn Radical said:


> Back on topic, a slaaneshy or tzeentch style renegades list would be really welcome - Lots of possibilities for sweet conversions and a renegades army list which would be up to date.


Anything that gives new options to the "dull beyond compare CSM codex" is a win in my book...


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was going to say something about GW and FW hating women by the lack of support for that gender...


My wife agrees.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Finally the dark eldar vs Slaanesh marines will be addressed. After all noise marines are one of the few beings DE don't want to get anywhere near with the whole living embodiments of Slaaneshes hunger thing. Not to mention all what torture would do is get a noise marines turned on.


some things are unavoidable, if would be cool because its an enemy that the DE hate more then anything but actually fear being caught by... though in essence, the DE would relish the chance to blow up some slaanesh troops, but would NEVER bring them back to commorragh.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sworn Radical said:


> Bah, after reading IA9 I was all up and about starting to convert and assemble a nice Tyrant's Legion, but IA10 really was a 50-Euro-Disappointment-Follow-Up. Kinda stilled my mood again, really. I hope they avoid making the same mistake again. On the other hand, it worked with the three books in the Vraks series, but please, not again a book like IA10.


I agree - and Alan Bligh has realised that mistake - there's a quote floating around where he said that it was a bit silly of him (paraphrased, naturally) to write the story, then leave the ending off for a second book, particularly over a well known subject - instead, it would have been better to invest the work into single large book. As it happens, It was IA9 with a second book with the ending and filler material material.

Now though, on the bright side, he has a blank canvas to work from - a fairly unknown Wolf Lord, a myriad of options for the Elysian's and Cadian's backgrounds considering they're guard, a new Craftworld, and the Dark Eldar who have precisely a single Codex to their name for background information, in short. He can't really do much wrong with this, I feel. I just hope they go back to the Vraks/Anphelion layout. I hate, hate, hate, the shitty blue look.


----------

